# New software version on Stream 20.4.7



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Just noticed my stand alone stream downloaded software version 20.4.7. No idea what features it brings to the table. Thoughts welcome.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

MPeg4 is now supported


----------

